# Pile of stuff in Pembroke .. marshall dsl100



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





". Peavey Renown 400 Amplifier $175. Marshal Head DSL 100H and Cabinet $300. Power Booster Pedal $30. Big Muff Pedal $30. Noise Suppression Pedal $30. Wah Pedal $30. Package Deal $480"


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If I was anywhere near Pembrooke I'd be all over that Marshall head.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> If I was anywhere near Pembrooke I'd be all over that Marshall head.


2hr drive for me, but there are some here closer.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

It's gone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty sure bob's music would have given them more on trade for the marshall rig lol.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, some great deals. I played through a borrowed Renown at a gig back in the 80's, nice amp. I'd be all over that LPB-1, been looking for one for years.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

"Marshal Head DSL 100H and Cabinet $300." I don't know what these normally go for, but it seems like someone got a killer deal!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> "Marshal Head DSL 100H and Cabinet $300." I don't know what these normally go for, but it seems like someone got a killer deal!



There is a new version of the DSL100 available. It is revoiced, and just a better all round amp. Because of that, prices on the older DSLs have dropped a bit but that was still an absolutely smoking deal. Put it this way, I live in the GTA and I actually considered driving to Pembrooke to score that amp. I just ordered a used DSL100HR (the new version) and am happy that I got it for $900.


----------

